# Subject: RICE-RICE-RICE......All Rice and "ONLY" Rice



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Only from the perspective of Survival and Preparedness......What is to be known about rice...???
NOT.....which tastes best to you.

Just for starters:
Long, Short, or Medium grain rice...??? (Or any other length)
Brown, White, Yellow, or what ever color....???
Pre-cooked (Freeze Dried) or uncooked....??? (Considering fuel required and time required)

This is strictly reserve survival food cache ONLY......strictly to avoid death by starvation. Please don't go off on any subject other then RICE. Please start your own thread, if you can't keep to the subject of RICE.

If you feel the compelling need to talk about "Balanced" Nutrition, and you are too lazy to start a thread on that subject, I'll start one for you.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'd go with wild rice. Wild rice has more protein, fat, and nutrients compared to white rice.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Wild Rice is not rice. Lol


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

For long term storage: white rice (including jasmine and basmati rice), and wild rice supposedly has an indefinite shelf life if kept dry and free of bugs and vermin. I have had rice that was over ten years old that tasted fine.

For shorter term storage (and more nutrients): brown rice. Because of the higher oil content, it has a shelf life of about 3 to 6 months before starting to go rancid.


.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'd go with wild rice. Wild rice has more protein, fat, and nutrients compared to white rice.


Thanks.......Is that the panicle of highest quality rice.....??? Is it truly 
WILD......or is it farmed....?? Can it be any color....???


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Something to consider: rice has a way of absorbing funky odors from the environment, or from some types of plastic containers. If storing in plastic, such as buckets, make sure it is approved for food use. 

.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Nothing wrong with white rice. I use sushi/Japanese rice when I use white. Wild and brown as well. The difference in nutrition is not enough to differentiate which you choose. Rice is a carbohydrate filler so price and how storeable it is would be more important than type.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Skamp is right, wild rice is not a true rice but we call it that and use it like rice so for all practical purposes it falls in the rice category.


.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

CajunSunshine said:


> For shorter term storage (and more nutrients): brown rice. Because of the higher oil content, it has a shelf life of about 3 to 6 months before starting to go rancid..


I buy "Brown" Minute Rice.......what am I forfeiting, by going freeze dried......???


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I wonder about that, as well, especially in long-term storage...


.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> Thanks.......Is that the panicle of highest quality rice.....??? Is it truly
> WILD......or is it farmed....?? Can it be any color....???


Yes, yes, and yes

Some argue that lake or river harvested wild rice is better than paddy grown (farmed) wild rice. To me, it's pretty much the same. However, truly wild harvested wild rice tastes better.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

CajunSunshine said:


> I wonder about that, as well, especially in long-term storage....


One important factor as far as my SHTF planning is fuel for cooking and time spent cooking, and clean-up of pots and pans after cooking. If I am thrust into living in a tent or debris shelter at 20 below zero these issues are important. Plus all the extra steam generated by cooking rice, becomes an issue when it freezes on everything inside a dwelling.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> One important factor as far as my SHTF planning is fuel for cooking and time spent cooking, and clean-up of pots and pans after cooking. If I am thrust into living in a tent or debris shelter at 20 below zero these issues are important. Plus all the extra steam generated by cooking rice, becomes an issue when it freezes on everything inside a dwelling.


Use a pressure cooker. Bring it up to pressure, turn it off and let it sit. Using white rice it will cook through and no steam in the tent.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Use a pressure cooker. Bring it up to pressure, turn it off and let it sit. Using white rice it will cook through and no steam in the tent.


Good suggestion, I have a small (Not small enough) pressure cooker for some camps. Mostly use for cooking game birds, then add rice and bullion. I have to prepare for the possibility of cooking over a wood fire, when other fuels are exhausted. Handles on many pressure cookers are plastic, some are bake'alite.


----------



## Lowe.Buuck (Jul 1, 2017)

You may want to consider Parboiled rice. It has about 80% of the nutrients of brown rice. 

Parboiling is a process where the rice is soaked and then steamed under high pressure which moves vitamins and minerals from the bran to the kernel. The rice is then dried. If milled to remove the bran, you have parboiled white rice.

It requires a little less water and a little more time to cook. It's a light yellow in color and the grains don't stick together as much as white rice.

I understand it stores as well as white rice. *https://extension.usu.edu/foodstorage/howdoi/white_rice *

We now have this in our rotation and has been our general use rice for the last few years.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice article......thanks


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> I have to prepare for the possibility of cooking over a wood fire, when other fuels are exhausted. Handles on many pressure cookers are plastic, some are bake'alite.


A homemade rocket stove would take care of that problem: you can use wood and your small pressure cooker without the issue of the handles burning in an open fire.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

If homemade won't cut it, there are tons of rocket stoves on Amazon.


.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Rice is one of my primary prepping foods. I long term store it, heated inside of half gallon jars in my oven and seal. I'm going to start sealing in buckets. It can hold my chickens over also mixed with hay, corn n other scraps in shtf event. 

You dont need a pressure cooker or steamer to cook it. I use my old copper bottom revere pot. Put my lid on that has a flat handle on top. I balance a cast iron pan on the top of that to hold it down tighter. Get it up to temp n slow simmer few minutes. Shut it off n let it continue cooking under pressure. Done perfect everytime. Just dont add too much water.

Favorite rice meal? Hoppin John. Eat a bowl of that prior to outside winter chores, you stay extra warm.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Google rice containing arsenic...you might decide to change brands/country of origin


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Rice is a far more complete food than most imagine. At the start of WWII, Japan attacked China. Totally unprepared Chinese retreated 2000 miles, hauling everything with them. They towed boats, heavily loaded, thousands of miles up stream. They carried pouches of white rice. They survived, under hard labor, on rice. They built the Burma Trail, turning mountains into gravel with hand labor, on rice.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have instant brown rice for immediate emergency use. I store white rice for long-term storage and I have brown in the freezer. I can keep my freezer going for 2 years from our propane tanks.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We buy rice from Thailand. Sticky rice which has a better flavor. Yes rice does have flavor. We freeze it for 30 days in the original 25# sack then pour it into a food grade bucket and seal. We are now eating 10 yr old rice and it is just fine. We buy used buckets from a bakery or get them from a chinese restaurant that smell like soy sauce.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

farmgal said:


> Rice is one of my primary prepping foods. I long term store it, heated inside of half gallon jars in my oven and seal. I'm going to start sealing in buckets. It can hold my chickens over also mixed with hay, corn n other scraps in shtf event.
> 
> You dont need a pressure cooker or steamer to cook it. I use my old copper bottom revere pot. Put my lid on that has a flat handle on top. I balance a cast iron pan on the top of that to hold it down tighter. Get it up to temp n slow simmer few minutes. Shut it off n let it continue cooking under pressure. Done perfect everytime. Just dont add too much water.
> 
> Favorite rice meal? Hoppin John. Eat a bowl of that prior to outside winter chores, you stay extra warm.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

farmgal said:


> Rice is one of my primary prepping foods. I long term store it, heated inside of half gallon jars in my oven and seal. I'm going to start sealing in buckets. It can hold my chickens over also mixed with hay, corn n other scraps in shtf event.
> 
> You dont need a pressure cooker or steamer to cook it. I use my old copper bottom revere pot. Put my lid on that has a flat handle on top. I balance a cast iron pan on the top of that to hold it down tighter. Get it up to temp n slow simmer few minutes. Shut it off n let it continue cooking under pressure. Done perfect everytime. Just dont add too much water.
> 
> Favorite rice meal? Hoppin John. Eat a bowl of that prior to outside winter chores, you stay extra warm.


Farmgal can you help me learn to do this? I would love to understand how. Thank you for any help. Toni


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

What kind of rice? How long do you heat in the oven etc. ??? Thank you


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

For about $20-40, depending on size, you can get an Aroma rice cooker that will make perfect rice every time.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=aroma rice cooker&qs=ds&form=QBRE&scope=web


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

My understanding Brown rice is better for you but has a shorter shelf life, I like the taste of white rice better so that is what I eat.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

toni48 said:


> Farmgal can you help me learn to do this? I would love to understand how. Thank you for any help. Toni


Sterilize your jar and dry in oven. Take them out. Fill with dried beans or rice. Place in oven 220 degrees. 2 hours for half gallon jars. Place dry lids on when you take them out. I let them cool and place lid and vacuum seal with my vacuum jar sealer. You can also do pasta this way.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

My personal preference is Minute rice or any type of instant rice. I know that regular long grain rice is healthier, and right now where there is available cooking either by stove top or rice cooker, I sometimes do black or brown rice. The issue with long grain rice it requires ALOT of fuel resources and time to cook it correctly. In a situation where you are not at home, that might mean using up many fuel tabs or trioxane bars in a portable stove just to cook rice. With minute rice, I put equal amounts of rice and water in a can and put it on the hot manifold of my car when I get home just for fun. 10 minutes later I have a hot steaming can of rice ready to eat. The other impressive packages I have used are the precooked rice in the zip-seal packs and all you need to do is just heat it. Even if you have one wounded arm, you can easily open a zip seal pack of moist rice and eat it easily. Uncle Bens make those. For those of us that have to watch their sugar, white rice is supposed to be a no-no due to sugar level spikes. I have been experimenting with different brown, red and black rices for taste and what it requires to cook the rice. The black rice is great tasting, but it requires alot of water and long cooking times. In a prepping situation, cooking resources need to be a consideration with the rice you choose to add to your survival larder.


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

I love all kinds of rice. Any old way you fix it. My hubby however swears it spikes his sugar and wont eat it at all. It is in my pantry anyway. If I fix rice (knowing he cannot eat it) ,I always cook special for him. He doesnt have to go hungry .


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

This has been said but ill repeat brown rice is better for you but white rice keeps much longer.

A sustained diet of just white rice can lead to a nasty disease called Beriberi 

Great storage food but also very handy for many other prepper type stuff I use it
as polishing medium in my tumbler also a handful in my boots in the morning will
dry, deodorise and prevent foot diseases.You can hardly feel it in some ways its massaging to the feet.
Just dump it out before it turns to rice flour.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

You can make your own minute rice by parboiling rice and then drying it out.

Might as well do a whole bunch while y'all still have power and what not.

It will cut down energy/fuel use in the future.


----------

